# neuer Rechner aber was für einen?



## isnogood (2. September 2007)

Hallo,

ich brauche einen neuen Rechner. Nun ist aber mein Problem das es nich einfach mit nem normalen Media Markt PC getan ist  Ich brauche den Rechner für 3D Anwendungen wie 3Ds Max und zBrush. Ich hab nur (wie wir alle) das Problem das ich nich mal eben so 4000EUR auf n Kopf hauen kann. Ich würde am liebsten nich mehr als 1000-1500EUR ausgeben, reicht das? *nichdranglaub* Meine Frage ist jetzt wie weit komme ich 1000-1500EUR und wieviel müsste ich ausgeben um einen Rechner zu bekommen der nicht gleich abk**** wenn die szene ein bisschen größer wird? Was würdet ihr euch kaufen? Ich muss dazu sagen das ich von Hardware null plan hab *gg*

Lg und vielen Dank

Ulrike


----------



## AndreG (2. September 2007)

Moin,

Also wenn du wirklich größere Renderszenen erstellen willst, kommst du eher an die 2k bis 3k.

In diesen Bereichen lohnt es sich auch schon über einen Quadcore nachzudenken. Werd morgen mal einen zusammenstellen und dir mal den Preis nennen  

Mfg Andre


----------



## Raubkopierer (2. September 2007)

Mh... 1500€ wäre nen schöner Intel Core 2 Duo mit 2 - 4GB DDR2 Ram und ner Quadro Karte würde ich sagen. Dazu noch nen 64Bit OS und dann sollte das schon recht flott gehen beim rendern. Natürlich ist da jetzt nicht mit eingeplant was du sonst noch mit dem PC machen willst.


----------



## isnogood (3. September 2007)

...sonst noch wären da eben Photoshop und natürlich After Effects und Premiere, wo bei es kein Problem ist wenn er beim Schneiden ein bisschen langsamer wäre, ich mein man kann ja auch nich alles haben  Und dann eben das übliche internet gedöns aber das is ja egal


----------



## AndreG (3. September 2007)

Hier mal ne Zusammenstellung von Alternate.

Meine Konfiguration: 
€ 1.818,80*

» Detailübersicht 
Arbeitsspeicher DDR2-800
1 x  GeIL DIMM 4 GB DDR2-800 Quad Kit 
à € 194,-*
 ändern


CPU Lüfter
1 x  Tacens Gelus Pro 
à € 39,-*
 ändern


Grafikkarten NVIDIA PCIe
1 x  XFX GF8800GTX XT 
à € 519,-*
 ändern


CPU Sockel 775
1 x  Intel® Core 2 Duo E6700 
à € 294,-*
 ändern


Netzteile über 600 Watt
1 x  Enermax Liberty 
à € 129,-*
 ändern


Gehäuse Big Tower
1 x  Chieftec CA-01BL-BL-B 
à € 94,-*
 ändern


Gehäuse Lüfter
2 x  Noiseblocker BlackSilent Fan XL2 
à € 6,90*
 ändern


Mainboards Sockel 775
1 x  Asus P5W DH Deluxe 
à € 149,-*
 ändern


Festplatten 3,5 Zoll SATA
3 x  Hitachi HDS725050KLA360

Die 3 Platten sind für Raid 0 + Backup
Eine 2te Graka ist nachrüstbar. Damit steigt der Preis aber spürbar an. Von den Quadkarten rate ich ab da sie ziemlich teuer sind.

Mfg Andre


----------



## MeisterLampion (3. September 2007)

Hi!

Versuche auf jeden Fall eine Quadro Grafikkarte zu bekommen! Diese Dinger sind speziell für 3D-Bildbearbeitung, sprich moddeln, konstruiert...

Arbeite selbst mir 3DSMax und erziele gute Ergebnisse... Das Problem an den "normalen" Grafikkarten ist, dass diese nur auf Spiele ausgelegt sind. Sobald es ans rendern geht erzielen die Grafikkarten in einer "ermesslichen Preislage" im Verhältnis schlechtere Ergebnisse...

Du kannst dir dann allerdings nicht die beste Quadro kaufen. Da liegt allein die Grafikkarte bei ca. 1500€

Ich hoffe ich konnte helfen!

Mfg,

Meisterlampion


----------



## isnogood (3. September 2007)

hab mit nem freund das gefunden: klick mich
wie findet ihr das? ich finds ganz cool


----------



## Raubkopierer (3. September 2007)

Ich würde einen Zalman-Lüfter für die CPU nehmen. Und wie schon gesagt ist eine Quadro zu bevorzugen, da sie G80 Chips auf DirectX getrimmt sind. Allerdings benutzen 3D-Model-Programme wie etwa C4D oder 3dsmax OpenGL. Wofür die Quadro oder wenns unbedingt ne ATI sein soll eine FireGL besser geeignet sind.

Besonders um größere Szenen im Editor flüssig rendern zu können braucht man deswegen eine Grafikkarte mit ausreichend OpenGL-Fertigkeiten.


----------



## AndreG (3. September 2007)

Raubkopierer hat gesagt.:


> Ich würde einen Zalman-Lüfter für die CPU nehmen. Und wie schon gesagt ist eine Quadro zu bevorzugen, da sie G80 Chips auf DirectX getrimmt sind. Allerdings benutzen 3D-Model-Programme wie etwa C4D oder 3dsmax OpenGL. Wofür die Quadro oder wenns unbedingt ne ATI sein soll eine FireGL besser geeignet sind.
> 
> Besonders um größere Szenen im Editor flüssig rendern zu können braucht man deswegen eine Grafikkarte mit ausreichend OpenGL-Fertigkeiten.



Hört sich so an, das sie an der teuren Variante vorbei möchte 

Also dem Rechner müsste man auf jeden Fall mehr Ram spendieren. Auch die Graka is nicht der Hit, da sie auch nur 320MB hat.

Mfg Andre


----------



## isnogood (3. September 2007)

aber die GraKa ist doch für 3d nicht sooo wichtig? ich meine gut für Spiele macht so ein monster schon sinn (wegen echtZeit), aber reicht die nich für 3d? so weit ich weiß geht es bei so Sachen ja mehr um den prozessor oder wie?


----------



## MeisterLampion (4. September 2007)

Wie der Herr Raubkopierer schon sagte: OpenGL!

Du muss wissen was du möchtest... Man versucht dir hier nur Tipps zu geben! Außerdem wissen wir ja auch nicht ganz genau, was für Szenern du rendern möchtest... Wenn es einfache Modelle für Spiele sind muss du nicht so viel Power aufbringen... Ganze Szenen die möglichst "echt" modelliert sind, benötigen natürlich mehr Leistung...

Des weiteren gibt es noch verschiedene Arten des renderns...


----------



## Raubkopierer (4. September 2007)

4GB und 64bit sind schon in Ordnung und sollten ordentlich Power geben. Und sollten sich auch im preislichen Rahmen befinden. Und eigentlich sollten von solchen Programmen auch Dualcores wenn nicht gar Quadcores unterstützt werden (mehrere Renderparts etc.)


----------



## AndreG (4. September 2007)

Raubkopierer hat gesagt.:


> 4GB und 64bit sind schon in Ordnung und sollten ordentlich Power geben. Und sollten sich auch im preislichen Rahmen befinden. Und eigentlich sollten von solchen Programmen auch Dualcores wenn nicht gar Quadcores unterstützt werden (mehrere Renderparts etc.)



Diese Art von Software ala 3DMax u.ä können alle meist sogar noch deutlich mehr CPU's nutzten und auch im Netzwerk verteilt rechnen.

Nen 64Bit BS ist auf jeden Fall Pflicht, da du sonst nur 3Gb Ram nutzten kannst.

Der Vorteil bei Quadrokarten ist die hohe Füll und Texelrate, was das Rendern deutlich verschnellert. Aber solange du keine großen Bewegten Szenen erstellen willst, tuts auch noch ne normale DirectX Karte.

Wie gesagt je großer der Speicher auf einer Karte, desto weniger muß auf die Platte/Ram zugegriffen werden, was wieder den Speed erhöht.

Mfg Andre


----------



## Raubkopierer (4. September 2007)

Es gibt Prozessorerweiterungsn (wird von aktuellen AMD und Intel CPUs beherrscht) mit der auch 32Bit Systeme 4GB Speicher und mehr adressieren können.
Allerdings ist 64Bit mit dafür optimierten Anwendungen deutlich schneller... bis zu 100% Geschwindigkeitsgewinn so in etwa.

Und ich wollte ja wissen, ob mit dem PC nur mit 3D-Programmen gearbeitet werden soll oder ob auch Spiele gespielt werden sollen. Wenn letzteres nicht der Fall ist sollte man zur Quadro greifen, da die DirectX-Features nicht überwiegend benötigt werden. Außerdem wird von allen Quadros auch DirectX9 unterstützt also geht auch mal ne Partie zwischendurch.


----------



## isnogood (5. September 2007)

war heute einkaufen  das is es jetzt: CPU intel Core2 Quad Q6600 4x2.GHz BOX SPE 2048MB Corsair PC-800 CL4 KIT TWIN2 DVD Samsung.. bla is ja egal SOF MS Winxp home NEZ 600W be quiet! Straight power MBP Gigabyte GA-3C-DS3R P35 (DDR2/DDR3) HDD 3.5" samsung 500GB (viel platz ) GEH schwarz bla auch egal GraKa PNY Quadro FX 1500 256MB PCIe  Hoffe das ist alles gut so?  lg ulrike


----------



## MeisterLampion (5. September 2007)

Für 1500 €?


----------



## isnogood (5. September 2007)

@MeisterLampion: nein nich ganz, also jetzt bin ich bei 963EUR die GraKa musste ich extra bestellen also noch mal 435EUR sprich 1398 mit ohne Monitor, den brauch ich noch


----------



## MeisterLampion (5. September 2007)

Also, zum rendern ist das Ding super und der Preis ist auch super gut... Viel spass damit!

Freut mich, dass meine Hilfe (und auch die der anderen) geholfen hat!

Mfg,

Meisterlampion


P.S.: Vergesse nicht den Threat als erledigt zu markieren...


----------



## AndreG (5. September 2007)

Ich bin ungern nen miesmacher aber nur 2gb Ram?


----------



## isnogood (5. September 2007)

Ja mit dem RAM, wusste nich genau.. weil ich hatte mir später sagen lassen das 4GB vielleicht zuviel wären.. weil kA. Im CompiLaden meinte der Typ das wäre ok. Ich mein wenn s nicht reicht kann ich ja noch was reinstöpseln   ZITAT: Es gibt Prozessorerweiterungsn (wird von aktuellen AMD und Intel CPUs beherrscht) mit der auch 32Bit Systeme 4GB Speicher und mehr adressieren können.  Genau das wars, warum der Kollege meinte 2GB wären besser. Was is n das genau diese Prozessorerweiterungsn? Weil ich hab nich ein Progi für 64bit drum wollt ich auch keins.  Lg und ganz vielen lieben Dank euch! Ulrike


----------



## MeisterLampion (6. September 2007)

RAM kannst du immerwieder nachrüsten... Das ist nicht das Problem...


----------



## AndreG (6. September 2007)

Mehr als 4GB sind bei einem 32Bit OS nicht drin.
Da ganz einfach 2^32 = 4.294.967.296 (also 4 GB).

Mit "CPU-Erweiterungen" hat das wenig zu tun, sondern nur mit dem Speicherinterface, das entweder 64bit (ca 1TB Speicher) oder 32bit (nur 4GB Speicher) ermöglicht.

Da aber deine CPU eine 64bit ist, kannst du mit einem 64bit OS problemlos mehr einbauen.
Bei 4GB und XP Pro hab ich die Erfahrung gemacht das er meist nur 3,5Gb nutzt und teilweise instabil läuft.

Mfg Andre


----------



## 3dstyler (5. Oktober 2007)

Hallo Freaks,
da ich mich momentan auch mit einer Kaufberatung für einen neuen Rechner herumschlage, kommt mir dieser Treath gerade richtig.

Meine Hauptfrage zuerst, unterstützen denn Programme wie 3dsmax6.0 und Acad 2006 die 64bit Technologie der Quad Cores? - Und des weiteren bilde ich mir ein, dass ich als Betriebssystem statt dem Vista noch das XP pro haben möchte (zwecks Speedvorteile), oder könnte das XP mir auch Vorteile vom Quad Core verwehren?

Ich brauche den Rechner hauptsächlich für 3D Moddelings und Renderings!

Bitte helft mir weiter, ich bin nicht mehr auf dem neuesten Stadn der Hardware usw...

mfg 
Günther


----------



## Raubkopierer (5. Oktober 2007)

Die Nutzung von Quadcores ist meines Wissens mit XP Pro möglich. XP Home ist dazu nicht in der Lage. Ob 3ds max 6 64Bit unterstützt ist mir nicht bekannt. Die 9 kann es allerdings. Eigentlich kannst du das recht simpel feststellen indem du schaust, ob du eine 64bit Exe hast als Alternative zu der üblichen 32Bit Exe.


----------



## chmee (5. Oktober 2007)

Nachbesserung : XP-Home ist sehr wohl in der Lage, mit Quadcores zu arbeiten.
XP-Home ist beschränkt auf *einen* Sockel, aber nicht auf mehrere Cores.

zThema RAM:

Unter 32Bit-XP/Vista liegt - wie oben beschrieben - die magische Grenze bei 4GB - abzüglich einiger OS-interner Dinge, wie Treiber-Zeuges, dass virtuell in diesem Bereich liegt. Da man RAM zur Zeit so billig erwerben kann, würde ich raten, erstmal die 2 GB reinzupacken und bei Bedarf noch einen 1GB-Riegel dazu zu holen, vorausgesetzt, Du hast mehr als 2 Ram-Slots. Dabei fällt dann das Dual-Interleaving der RAM-Bausteine weg, aber das ist im Vergleich zu ausgelagerten, langsamen Daten kaum spürbar.

mfg chmee


----------



## 3dstyler (6. Oktober 2007)

Danke erstmals für eure schnellen kompetenten antworten, also unterstützt das XP home 64bit schon, das XP professional aber nicht?

@Raubkopierer, danke für den Tip, also leider seh ich im 3dsmax Verzeichnis nur 32bit Dateien... 

Übrigens, chmee schreibt, dass es Vista auch in 32bit architektur gibt? - das wäre doch für mich eine Alternative oder - und wie man überall lesen kann, kann man das Vista ja soweit abspecken, dass man eien XP - ähnliche Performace bekommt...?

Und bezüglich Grafikkarten, da 3D Programme lieber mit OpenGL arbeiten, müsste halt eine saftige GL-Graka dabei sein - Was wäre da ein geeignetes Modell?

lg Günther


----------



## chmee (6. Oktober 2007)

Ups, das mit 32Bit-Vista ist von mir falsch ausgedrückt. Tatsache ist, dass ich um Vista einen riesen Bogen mache, man kann sagen ich habe von Vista nur gelesene Ahnung und davon auch zu wenig.. Dieses Vista ist wie ein Furunkel am Po, man will es einfach nicht haben  

Die zweite Aussage stimmt im Grunde genommen, bei 3dsmax ist aber die DirectX-Unterstützung vorbildlich - auch die Performance. Liegt daran, dass 3dsmax auch einen Schwerpunkt auf GameContentCreation hat.

mfg chmee


----------



## 3dstyler (6. Oktober 2007)

chmee hat gesagt.:


> Dieses Vista ist wie ein Furunkel am Po, man will es einfach nicht haben




Tolle Aussage, ja wer will das schon!? 

und das mit der DirectX Unterstützung von 3dsmax leutet mir nun auch vollends ein, is fast logisch...! - Also dürfte sich eigentlich eine jede neuere potente Graka für meine Zwecke eignen? - und die 3D Anwendungen von Autocad ADT 2006 müsste auch damit klar kommen?

Bezüglich Grakarten, was sagt ihr, statt ein Topmodell zu nehmen für ca. 700€ dürfte eine für ca. 400€ für meine Bedürfnisse auch ausreichen oder 

Übrigens, was schalgt ihr mir für ein System vor, ich möchte max. 2.000€ ausgeben? Brauche aber nur den Rechner wie CPU, Mainboard,  Graka usw...


liebe Grüße,
Günther


----------



## chmee (7. Oktober 2007)

Meine Meinung ist, dass eine Hi-End-Profi-GraKa nicht sein muß. Ich habe 3dsmax mit Geforce4-Gamer-Karten erlebt und solange es nicht Myriaden von Triangles waren, lief alles fein. Hmm, wenn das Geld da ist, ne 7950 oder ne 8800.

mfg chmee


----------

